

So what's Bitcoin? - rmason
http://www.sowhatsbitcoin.com/

======
rmason
The guy who started this site is a good friend of mine. Here he's interviewed
at the Coin Congress last week in SF by Money & Tech's Rebecca Ahn

[http://moneyandtech.com/david-silva-smith-of-so-whats-
bitcoi...](http://moneyandtech.com/david-silva-smith-of-so-whats-bitcoin-coin-
congress/)

